# Hindu Kush



## hydrochloride (Apr 23, 2009)

These sexy mamas are 4 weeks into flowering. This is my first crop! I can't wait to start on the next crop!


----------



## Budking (Apr 23, 2009)

damn looking good on the fist grow keep it up man:hubba:


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow thats a nice little jungle you got growing there!  They look very happy


----------



## hydrochloride (Apr 23, 2009)

I hope they are happy...I do sweet talk them a bit when I am in there. I only wish they could talk back


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 23, 2009)

They will.  Just wait until you've got them cured and in Mason jars--they'll sing sweet lullabies to you.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 23, 2009)

Beautiful ladies. Whos HK is it?


----------



## hydrochloride (Apr 23, 2009)

I bought the seeds from nirvana. 10 out of ten! A+++


----------



## PhatWilly (Apr 23, 2009)

Mmm... looks to be dank


----------



## Motor City Madman (Apr 23, 2009)

Looks good keep up the good work.


----------

